# needhelp..cant get into open track days!!



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i need sum help. i hafta get a full rollcage for my 91" coupe so i can get sum track time. where should i get a fairly inexpensive cage?? i dont wanna have to custom fabricate one. plz help!!!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Go to a track that doesn' ask for roll cages. A rack down here on L.I asks for a helmet only and no roll cages!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ive only found like 2 by my town and they were hella stupid


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on...theres defenitly gotta be more than two tracks around there! You live in Cali!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

there are but the good ones require at least a 4 point rollcage!!its hella lame i think ima just put in sum black pvc and call it a day.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol PVC pipes, how safe  
glad to kno safety is ur first priority


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

well i need sum place to drift besides walmart parking lots...lol...but i do wear a helmet...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin, what are you talking about?? pvc pipes are the shiznizz


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea see.. he agrees wit me!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol... kids these days


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hehe 

but seriously, if you wanted a roll cage how much would it cost?? and driftins13, if you want a custom fabricated one, i don't think it's gonna be that cheap..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well don't u need a lisence first? 
or they let u drive illegally down there?at the track i mean


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

well i have been kicked out of tracks because of my age but a couple of them didnt care so i jus went out and had a blast

its not that illegal because its private property so its at there discretion....there is still of course the liability stuff my dad had to sign....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Excellent way to learn to drive!!

Are you guys allowed to drive around with a full cage? Here only half cage is legal and thats only if the vehicle is registered as a 2 seater. A full cage can do damage to the driver and passenger in the event of a crash.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hey nevermind i found one for the 240...sroperformance.com..only 600 bucks for a full race cage!! thanx for the uh.... "help"guys...jp.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i think a full cage is legal not quite sure tho but i hope it is


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *hey nevermind i found one for the 240...sroperformance.com..only 600 bucks for a full race cage!! thanx for the uh.... "help"guys...jp. *


Nice one! Good luck with your driving man - remember, heel toe is your best friend


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh hell yea! i cant agree more


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Which track are you going to that is requiring cages?

Anyways, Buttonwillow is having a drift day on the 9th. East loop only, cage not required. Should be only few hours drive south from Tracy. Check Zilvia or 4AG for more info.


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

so driftins13, you found one for your coop, but did you find one for my fast back yet?  and how much will it be for us to ship them to tracy and get them assymbled into our cars? i would still rather juss drift our small town streets and stay on the dl then go to a fancy smanshy track bro. isnt that what it is all about?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wth...josh get outta here this is nissan forums..not previous honda lovers....remember hondas r like tampons, every pussy needs one so get back in ur rex and go ass drag!!!!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

jp bro....


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey johan, juss because it took me a while to find my way doesnt mean any thing. You're just jelous because im gettin my 240 in a few days! remember what i said bout burnen 'em while your in scool!! Ha ha! Good luck on the search for your coop, and everyone wish me luck on this hatchback!!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

josh, josh, josh i don care if u get ur hatch with the fukked up electronics and soch i dont care...im jus gonna have fun watchin u try to drift, drag, and grip ur "rb240"...remember...all that shit u want requires money...ur still tryin to get a 700 car thats hella messed up....come on dude....think....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kids these days


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

dang kevin, u always say that....jus go get in ur 240 and imagine u got ur hydros


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

lets see you ty to find a 240 for 700!!!! And i got the moeny now, and going to get the car so hahaha!!!!!
Allright bro, wish me luck!!! I will need it!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

well josh u got ur car, and i guess my wishes for a nice car didnt wurk cuz u got a handfull of problems with that "beast"

BTW: u can come over netime to wurk on it cuz i got my team fallacy "shop" up an runnin for us to use, im also gettin a 196 piece tool set hella soon so dont worry bout tools


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I got my civic full caged (10 pt) for 600 from a local fab shop. Terry's fab shop to be exact. It was a custom job, and it was done really, really well. Take a look at a couple local muscle shops before you drop 600 on an autopower.

-Jake


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

wow...
a cat fight.....
over a car....
almost as dumb as when fellas fight over a chick
you guys are my heros


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont recall any cats on this thread. Anybody seen a cat?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

...meow...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I bought my rollcage for 400$ including shipping its made by autopower they said it wouldnt affect the convertible top but, of course it did...time to break out the saw-zall, grinder and mig-welder the two rear support bars had to be cut off and I had to find the best spot to re-mount them and weld them back and re-paint the m/fer...god I love cars and aftermarket parts


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you did an auto>>>manuel swap?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

when did he say that?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

not yet wanna get a an SR first so I can do it all at once rather than wasting the money a ka tranny and all the parts to put it in and then just have to do it again....
plus I sit in about an hour of traffic going to and from work eryday if I had a 5-spd now my left calf would be swoll


----------

